# Avery Label Frustration



## Boatboy24 (Jul 26, 2012)

OK, I've tried using the 8164 labels a couple times now and can't ever get the things to print without either leaving blank space along at least one of the edges, or cutting off part of the label (from resizing in an effort to eliminate the blank space). I've used the Avery template within Microsoft Word 2010 and have used the template right on the Avery site that creates PDF's (much worse than the Word version, by the way. 

Has anyone had similar issues? Any tips or tricks you care to share? Maybe it's just my printer?

Extremely frustrated,

Jim


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope we use the 5613 and the Avery template works great as long as you stay with in the allotted space.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 26, 2012)

a photo would help. Have you moved your margins all the way out? It will tell you that it can not print because the margins excede the printiable area, just override that. See if that helps.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's a pic of my first batch. You can see there is blank space running along the bottom. The one on the far right has it running along the top. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/humble-beginnings-31415/

I actually printed a new label this morning on plain paper, using the Avery site. The graphics that printed weren't anywhere near the same size as the actual 8164 labels. I'm wondering if it's not a printer issue.

To answer your question, Doug: yes, I do ignore the "margins are outside the printable area" message.

tonyandkory: I can't find an Avery 5613 anywhere. You mean 5163?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 26, 2012)

I get that with my printer, your top and bottom are actually left and right margins if using the 8164 labels. I've not tried readjusting the margins but I'd bet that would work if your printer will allow you to print that close. Maybe adjust your printer for borderless paper as if you were printing on photo paper? Just a thought.


----------



## RickC (Jul 26, 2012)

I have had this same problem and never got it remedied. Started using a different printer and it worked fine.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 26, 2012)

I have used the Avery 8164's in the past and had a similar issue. I remedied it by printing a plain piece of paper and overlaying a sheet of labels to see where I needed adjustment.


----------



## JordanPond (Jul 27, 2012)

I have had the similiar problems when trying tor print labels with images that go edge to edge. I don't believe the the low end home office grade printers have a precise paperfeed mechanism. This variations in the paper pickup cause the labels to print slightly off from what you expect.

I've addopted a design practice of using a "white" space border on the label to avoid the problem.


----------



## SmallTown (Jul 27, 2012)

I've had this problem also the printer is unable to print that close to the edge of the paper... I just had to do away with the background color to fix it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the input. The printer I've been using is a "high end", commercial printer/copier. I'm going to try another and see what happens. I was just really surprised when using the Avery website - the PDF created there had labels that were *much* smaller than the actual 8164's. It's frustrating - I actually have a couple labels I'm excited about, but they turn out so lousy when printed...


----------



## rob (Jul 27, 2012)

I have in the past taken labels to Staples and had them do it, turned out very nice for not much money


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 27, 2012)

I use the Avery templete for work. one thing that helps is when importing the picture change the "text wrapping" option to "Through" so word is not trying to align it.


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with the white space. Here is one of my labels. I don't profess to be a professional but I like them. 

View attachment Muscadine label.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2012)

Julie I love your label. What program are you using? 

As far as the white space goes for those having issues you could have the rear picture set as your background and that will help some issues. The other thing you can do is keep your background white like Julie did.


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is another one, since you have Office 10 you can do this in Word: 

View attachment Brianna wine label.pdf


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2012)

Dan, 

Microsoft Office 10, I try to do white space on all me labels. It makes it easier to print.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never used office for labels but I also have MO 2010. Question, when your ready to print can you have it print that label on the entire page of labels or do you have to copy and paste it to each label?


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Dan, I see yours and other's on here and just feel my labels do not live up to those. You guys make some awesome labels. LOL, as you know I don't share my labels, just don't think they live up to others. The only reason I am doing this now is because this member is having a problem and another member mention about using white space. So I figured I would give an example on white space.

Go into mailings, click on label, pick the label you use, then click on new document. Create the label you want, edit it using picture tool box, one you have the pic that you want and styled the way you want, then creat a text box that goes in front of the pic, put in what info you want once that is done copy it to the other three labels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Julie. Your labels are ..well "ok" looking.

 Kidding I really like them a lot. They are classy and your eyes go right to the information. Some of my labels get too busy and words get lost in the picture but I try to work with that. If I find a picture I really like, I go with it and just do the best I can.


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks Julie. Your labels are ..well "ok" looking.
> 
> Kidding I really like them a lot. They are classy and your eyes go right to the information. Some of my labels get too busy and words get lost in the picture but I try to work with that. If I find a picture I really like, I go with it and just do the best I can.


 
LOL, I have some busy ones as well. My last Catawba is really hard to read.


----------



## rob (Jul 29, 2012)

Julie,

How does the Brianna taste


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2012)

rob said:


> Julie,
> 
> How does the Brianna taste



Rob, I love it. If Steve is coming out this year, I want two buckets.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2012)

rob said:


> Julie,
> 
> How does the Brianna taste


 


Julie said:


> Rob, I love it. If Steve is coming out this year, I want two buckets.


 
I still haven't bottled mine. Getting bottles today and planning a bottling weekend soon. Definately interested in Juice also based on the samples I've tried so far. Tell Steve to leave room in his truck.

Like the Brianna label Julie. Looks great....


----------



## Noontime (Jul 31, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Some of my labels get too busy and words get lost in the picture but I try to work with that. If I find a picture I really like, I go with it and just do the best I can.


I clearly remember being impressed with quite a few of your labels Runningwolf.


----------

